# 40K Third Person Shooter - "Space Marine"



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I found this on youtube a while back, and i didnt know whether anyone else saw it, so i figure i will post it up. it is a third person shooter, where you are a ...... you guessed it Space Marine. Take a look at this. 





http://www.spacemarine.com/#/en/home/


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah it's been around a while - can't remember how long ago it was posted in fact. Does anyone have an fresh information on this one?


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

this game looks like it could be good, (Que rant) but needs some serious work, the bolter fires like a machine gun, the rate of fire needs to be brought down to a nice thudd, thudd, thudd.  also the fact that 10 shots only "stuns" a heretic, he should be jibblets smeared on the wall after 2!!! plus i really can't stand the idea of having to execute everyone with a cut scene for each, i can see that getting reeeeeally annoying after the second time. last thing why were chaos space marines and heretics getting out of a thunderhawk?!?!?!

Good find tho, i'm a big fan of the unreal engine and will most definateley be purchasing it if they tweak it a bit.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah its called gears of war"hammer 40'000" :laugh:


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

This game looks worse every time I see it.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

subtlejoe said:


> last thing why were chaos space marines and heretics getting out of a thunderhawk?!?!?!


Well.... probably because they have them. The thunderhawks were introduced right before the Horus Heresy to replace the larger, more powerful, slower, and less versatile Stormbirds. The Chaos Legions have access to them, but they are less common then within the Space Marine Chapters thanks to the Legion's limited ability to maintain and replace those they have for the past 10k years.

Other then that, I agree with you. Bolter 'bolt' = rocket-propelled mini-grenade. Shot into normal human = dead. 10 shots into normal human = mangled gore.


----------



## Champion Auzias (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks nifty to me. Hell, any 40k shooter would be good in my eyes. Mind you, if it is better than Fire Warrior. Is it a legit game or just a mod?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Seen it almost a year ago, but haven't seen anything new about it since.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

This was made by the Australian THQ as a test piece for a new game program set up. It was never released as a proper game and has never been announced. It was nothing but a test video.... Shame ain't it?


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Actually it should be released as Unreal Gears of Warhammer 40K.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Seems like this project is still going



> In Space Marine you play as (surprise!) a Space Marine, a genetically enhanced super soldier engineered specifically to smash the faces of anything that gets in the way. We witnessed in the video a group of four Space Marines landing on an Imperial planet to fend off a massive incursion of Orks. If you have no idea what Warhammer 40,000 is, then you should just know that it's a universe within which numerous alien races are constantly killing each other in a spectacularly gory manner, and generally enjoying the process.


Taken from IGN


http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/987/987127p1.html


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Cool! The developers got through so... Good for them... It was originally only a test when that video first came out so It'll probably be a lot different to the video here


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I kinda like it. It's no game of the century but don't you think it is better to get a started with some decent 40k video games so they can get it right before 2097.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know if I'm digging the whole Bolter = SMG notion. For all it's faults, Fire Warrior did one thing right: it showed us that a Bolter is supposed to _fuck shit up_ in a way than an SMG just can't.


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah i hope this game comes out soon, i'm intrigued and would really like to try it.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

This game is going to be awsome. Check this out.

http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/dor/objec...rine/videos/spacemarine_trl_battle_52709.html


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Hmm, yeah I think this may be an alright game as long as it doesn't turn out like Duke Nukem Forever (12 years of development and now the developers gone :shok


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks pretty cool,seems to be console based too.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

The 3rd person footage we have seen was a concept video which was dropped by THQ.
THQ Australia where behind the 3rd person action game which has been dropped now Relic have started making a game. The concept of the other game was dropped the only thing that was picked up was the name.

In this game you command a squad of 4 Ultramarines who are tasked with stopping a Ork Waagh on a planet. Its a action RPG so you gain levels and equipment. There seems to be a mass of enemies on the screen at one time. It seems like its going to be a hack and slash and it could be ok I was hoping for a more tactical game but oh well.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

they should of done a Ghost recon type game with Guard stormtroopers, would of been far more interesting than a marine penor dest


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

lush,one problem,you cant see the effects off the bolt wepons (or im blinder then I thought!) but the combat is an accurate representation of a marine with a thunder hammer, death! 20 gretchin in one swing! oh, and it looks absolutly beautiful, did you see the light effects?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Here's the video.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

NOW THAT, looks better


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

I love the look of it. Kinda reminds me of Firewarrior for the PS2.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Khazaddum said:


> I love the look of it. Kinda reminds me of Firewarrior for the PS2.


what, you mean crap?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Khazaddum said:


> I love the look of it. Kinda reminds me of Firewarrior for the PS2.


but that sucked in so many ways, the only good things about that was the voice cast


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Funking A that looks a lot better! The Graphics looked a bit Dawn of War-y in style I think


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Downside: Smurfs. Upside: Looks to be basically God of Warhammer.

And Fire Warrior wasn't that bad at all!
It was a fairly typical 2003 console-orientated FPS about 40k. Nothing exceptional, but it had a decent story, it was fun, the interface wasn't all over the shop and was easy to notice, and the game itself didn't exactly look terrible, either. What's not to like?


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah,I enjoyed Fire Warior,It showed just how easy it was to take down smurfs with a grenade to the face :angry::threaten::biggrin:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

WoRLoKKeD said:


> What's not to like?


the fact a laspistol to a guardsmens foot could kill them faster than a pulse rifle to the face, SGT's who would take a hundred hits to die, or 1 grenade, space marines who would take what felt like thousands of shots to die, or 1 grenade.........the fact the grenades were more powerful than gods wrath


----------



## Proccor (Apr 20, 2009)

maybe he was throwing this


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Did anyone else see the Titan in the background during the orbital bombardment?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dammit Jez you beat me to it! 


That does look way cool to me though, I will definitely keep an eye on it.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

hmm it vaguely resembles a titan, but to me it looks like some kind of giant tau battlesuit


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

the graphics in the new one look a lot poorer than the graphics in the original version. i hope that you can play as one of the 4 single space marines at a time, and not like DoW where you control all of them at once. looks like you can get upgrades for jump packs and the like. still, i liked the look of the old one, it looked less cartoonish and more bloody violence-ish. i will still buy it though when it comes out


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

they should give the 4 marines the same control system as Conflict desert storm, old, but damn that system is almost perfect


----------



## Proccor (Apr 20, 2009)

individual squad control would be cool, or at least to be able to go from a melee tuned character to a ranged one would be nice. From the looks of the old video and this new one it looks like dynasty warriors massive amount of enemies meets god of war action, which sounds pretty nice.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

wonna buy the game hopefully you can make your own character alla dawn of war 2


----------



## Dark Archangel (Mar 25, 2008)

*it is a titan*

When you check out the video on the THQ site you can watch it in HD quality and a lot bigger than the youtube version.
And then you will see it really is a titan!!!
You also see battle barges (space ships) in the beginning of the trailer!!!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

why are people so amazed to see a titan on a planet full of Orks and Imperial forces?....its only a titan people, Titans are borings now, its not as if you can use it


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Just what i always wanted - a Smurf video game. Oh look theres papa smurf with his thunder hammer cum walking stick and smurfette with the heavy bolter :biggrin:. It looks good but I wonder will they put in the ability to change the uniform?
@ Stella, they might be able to put you in control of a titan like in COD4 where you control the Spectre, nuke the battlefield without harming the marines (I can see myself having to play that level a lot until I get out of the habit of shooting the Smurfs first)


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> Titans are borings now, its not as if you can use it


yep, titans are very passe now


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> the fact a laspistol to a guardsmens foot could kill them faster than a pulse rifle to the face, SGT's who would take a hundred hits to die, or 1 grenade, space marines who would take what felt like thousands of shots to die, or 1 grenade.........the fact the grenades were more powerful than gods wrath


It's a game. If it were exactly like tabletop, it'd be "Look! there's a Fire Warr-Do you wish to load a new game?" As a modder and amatuer game designer, it's an incredibly solid game from the design aspect.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

You know, I thought this was going to be crap. But looking at the trailer and the SM with jump pack and Thunder Hammer looks fucking sweet. A little unrealistic I mean we all know a single SM has no chance VS that many Orks. But hey no games really ever make sense. I look forward to seeing how it plays out, Despite the fact I have never really played a console game since Nintendo 64.

Chaosftw


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks a lot better than the first trailer, with stupidly tough Chaos cultists and pathetic firepower.

Ultramarines are a bit of an issue, but other than that it all looks good. Of course in the trailer there was no indication of the gameplay- so it's hard to make an opinion on it at the moment.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Dark Archangel said:


> You also see battle barges (space ships) in the beginning of the trailer!!!


Actually, the ship you can see in the trailer is only a strike cruiser, the one in the distance is likely not a battlebarge either, but you never know.

As far as it being ultramarines, don't forget that when they were showing some of the original screenshots from Dawn of War they used ultramarine models for it. They could be doing the same thing here, though you can never be to sure. Personally, I'd love to see it change over to four Crimson Fists, they can live and breathe hating orks after Rynn's World.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

The last trailer looks much better than the first. Perhaps a bit of a button masher, but they can be fun sometimes, especially if it involves something you're already interested in.

Would be nice if there were a choice of chapters. Or, even better, a chapter with a little individuality. Something a little more than just a different armour colour scheme (like DoW - no variety, just colour change).

I'm a little disappointed to see this is a console-only game though.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd love a game where there's lots of chest high walls witha a squad of 4 guys, that consistently split into pairs to accomplish goals... hang on a sec... I already have that series!

Seriously though, a GoW style platform for this would be fun, especially if you have the option to crouch behind cover, or smash through it. Seeing true diversity in skills (assault/heavy weaps/heals and tactical) would be awesome.


----------



## terminatormonkey (May 6, 2009)

honestly i think it should be made like tribes was or starwars battlefront


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I've been playing Rainbow Six Vegas 2 recently, and think it would be a pretty decent way for a 40K game to go. Only with a better command system and better computer AI...


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

YES! its actually being released. at the time of the first video they weren't even sure if they would be allowed to make the whole game.

Gears of War meets warhammer 40,000. perfect.

that would be sweet if they really did use a cover system like that, but it doesnt look like they did.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

found this already. some one from the forum was making some random ideas for a 40K online game that he wasnt going to make, and I posted this video on it. it does look good, but it could stand to use a few tweaks


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I wish they had kept the Chaos Marines as the baddies in this one. With that said it does look very kool.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey guys just found this from BoLS


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, sorry Vanchet but Jez beat you to it back on page three and there were a couple links to the trailer back around page two.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Awwww Damnit


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

DAMMIT ITS CONSOLE ONLY!!!!
This looks well sweet.....even the presence of smurfs doesnt spoil it overly.

Seems that there is a squad of 4, heavy bolter, thunder hammer, pistol/chainsword and a plain bolter. I have a feeling that these could translate into different game styles. The heavy bolter has to stand still to shoot, the bolter can move and fire, the chainsword can melee and fire, and the hammer does what it says on the tin.

I noticed the inclusion of a jump pack on the hammer marine at one point, but not in all the clips. 
I can see this working well as a conflict desert storm type game, that way you wont be restricted to one character.

Personally I hope they bring back the chaos....possibly some nids too, please?


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Yea i posted the video link 2 pages back i just could not figure out how to post it like Jez did.


----------



## Proccor (Apr 20, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> Yea i posted the video link 2 pages back i just could not figure out how to post it like Jez did.


just use [!url][/url] or [!url=url]title[/url] (remove the "!") when its a youtube video, there is also a youtube tag as well like [youtube_something] can't remember it.


----------



## vasdrakken (Mar 28, 2009)

My THQ just released the leaked trailer that was posted...

if you play the high resolution version you will see the Predator off to the right in the foreground. The titan is clearly a titan. All in all this is looking sweet, I'm curious if it is just the cut scenes that will look like this or the game engine will.

http://www.thq.com/uk/thqtv/index?movieId=3145


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

could i be anymore excited about this???????


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

All I can say is WOW. Im getting this game just so I can use a space marine like he should be!!! No more dying to a lucky 6 roll to wound on a las gun and failing my armor save!!!!!!!
No more " I am death...I mean dead...crap. " "I trained a thousand years so I could be killed by some pansy ork boy and his friends."
This looks very fun. Im sure Ill still die in the game but at least it seams Ill take someone with me!!


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Apparently this game got canned. I had made a video about it on my youtube account and one user said that it had been canned. This of course isn't very reliable but there still is a chance of it being true. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Master Kashnizel said:


> Apparently this game got canned. I had made a video about it on my youtube account and one user said that it had been canned. This of course isn't very reliable but there still is a chance of it being true. Keeping my fingers crossed.


The game in the original video was dropped, but the newest video is a different game, that uses the same name.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

If it were canned, I'm sure they wouldn't have a big advertising banner of it at the top of the THQ website....


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

I want to buy it cause I am a fanboy


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

id buy it and pretend i was chaos


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I'd buy it if they managed to get the bolter right and cut down the cut scenes. Toss in a God of War style weapon system and you're good to go. 
...and maybe have the ablities of a Space Marine represented accurately, unlike the Firewarrior game.


----------



## Volchek (Oct 14, 2008)

I won't buy it.

If GW wants to make a killing...and they do as we all know...they'd license a multi-multi-player FPS like Battlefield 1942 or the soon to be released Battlefield 1943, which has destructable buildings!

Think about it. You and your friends team up on a 64 person server, 32 per side, and fight a battle on a 40K styled battlefield. You can be in a tank, like a Leman Russ or a Land Raider, and since this game engine supports multiple firing positions within 1 vehicle, you could operate the weapon sponsons independently. How cool would it be to come zooming in on a Valkyrie while manning a weapon postion, or jump out with a grav chute!

You could potentially fight over some of the most famous battlefields in the lore of 40K. All in a first person multiplayer kick ass shooter!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Volchek said:


> I won't buy it.
> 
> If GW wants to make a killing...and they do as we all know...they'd license a multi-multi-player FPS like Battlefield 1942 or the soon to be released Battlefield 1943, which has destructable buildings!
> 
> ...


keep buying warhammer 40K computer games (DOW, Space Marine) and you just might get something like you want. support them, they'll support you.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

The more I look at this, it seems that the "action RPG" element I'm seeing is going to pan out to either be Kingdom Hearts or Dynasty Warriors based.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

xiawujing said:


> The more I look at this, it seems that the "action RPG" element I'm seeing is going to pan out to either be Kingdom Hearts or Dynasty Warriors based.


what action RPG element???
how the hell can you link this with kingdom hearts?


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Volchek said:


> I won't buy it.
> 
> If GW wants to make a killing...and they do as we all know...they'd license a multi-multi-player FPS like Battlefield 1942 or the soon to be released Battlefield 1943, which has destructable buildings!
> 
> ...


they are aiming at the younger players of the hobbie thats why its coming out on console. 
I love the idea of what you saed but they would not make a killing off it as alot of hobbist dont hav the p.c's to have that on there p.c.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

When a PC version of this comes out I will probably get it; I'm not buying a console just to play one game, though.


----------



## DAG42 (Mar 31, 2008)

Here is what is posted on Relic's board. I'm a video nut as well and if they can be true to 40k brutality on this game... sweet. It will be an online shooter as well.

THQ and Relic® Entertainment Announce Warhammer® 40,000™: Space Marine® For XBox 360® and Playstation®3
Warhammer 40,000’s Vast Science Fiction Universe To Make Action-RPG Console Debut

AGOURA HILLS, Calif. May 28, 2009 -- THQ Inc. (NASDAQ: THQI) today announced Warhammer® 40,000™: Space Marine®, from renowned internal studio Relic® Entertainment, will bring Games Workshop’s (LSE: GAW) Warhammer 40,000 science fiction universe to life on the Xbox 360® video game and entertainment system from Microsoft and PLAYSTATION®3 computer entertainment system for the first time. The Action-RPG title will put players in control of individual units throughout a narrative-driven story campaign and in wide-scale online battles. Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine will be unveiled at E3 2009 in THQ’s booth – number 5300 in the West Hall of the Los Angeles Convention Center.

“The Warhammer 40,000 universe has a huge global following and Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine will bring that world to life on the Xbox 360 and PLAYSTATION 3 systems for the first time ever,” said Kevin Kraff, vice president, global brand management, THQ Inc. “Relic Entertainment is leveraging years of experience developing games within the universe to create an Action-RPG experience unlike anything seen before.”

“Space Marine is an Action-RPG built from the ground up for the Xbox 360 and PLAYSTATION 3 systems, and will allow gamers to take control of individual units and fight in epic battles across the Warhammer 40,000 universe,” said Jonathan Dowdeswell, general manager, Relic Entertainment. “Relic has a deep understanding of the license based on our previous projects with Games Workshop, and our goal is to ensure Space Marine delivers the most intimate and brutal Warhammer 40,000 experience to date.”


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

inqusitor_me said:


> they are aiming at the younger players of the hobbie thats why its coming out on console.


That's just old tripe, is gears of war aimed at younger players?, 
there is nothing wrong with pc's or consoles


----------



## Flexen (Aug 19, 2008)

inqusitor_me said:


> they are aiming at the younger players of the hobbie thats why its coming out on console.
> I love the idea of what you saed but they would not make a killing off it as alot of hobbist dont hav the p.c's to have that on there p.c.





Bindi Baji said:


> That's just old tripe, is gears of war aimed at younger players?,
> there is nothing wrong with pc's or consoles


This is another way to get the IP out to new faces. I agree younger kids will most likely get the most exposure to this game, however, I think game publishers realize that kids don't dominate the gaming universe anymore. Think 30ish married w/ kids as the core money maker. I also don't think the translation from 40k table top --> video games of the same IP are as strong as the inverse; maybe a function of GW raising their prices every other day???


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh thank god for this:

http://www.spacemarine.com/#/en/home/


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

Master Kashnizel said:


> Oh thank god for this:
> 
> http://www.spacemarine.com/#/en/home/


so what is it, it comes up with "unable to give information at this point" or something like that


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Lord Lucius said:


> so what is it, it comes up with "unable to give information at this point" or something like that


 It's the website for the game Space Marine being put out by Relic. It says play trailer and game info, maybe your computer is having problems.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

more than likely with my record with pcs ,could you quote the game info ?pleas?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Volchek said:


> I won't buy it.
> 
> If GW wants to make a killing...and they do as we all know...they'd license a multi-multi-player FPS like Battlefield 1942 or the soon to be released Battlefield 1943, which has destructable buildings!
> 
> ...


i agree w2ith volchek, i mean, they brought out battlefield 2:modern combat which as far as i know is the same thing, except it is on console, so why couldnt they bring out a game like it, for all things that can play games? mainly pc, xbox 360 and ps3? GW have already brought out a game for psp, so why not Nintendo DS aswell? just imagine a virtual pet simulator with ripper, nurgling, snotling, servo skull, tau drone, scarab, and fairy (for those pansy eldar lol) and maybe a pixie for the dark eldar.

oh, and heres a print screen of the info on the site:
View attachment 2945


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

so the site tells us egsactly what the video told us...it just conferms that its an action rpg ,Im not fermilliar with them ,can someone give an egsample


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

dirty-dog- said:


> GW have already brought out a game for psp, so why not Nintendo DS aswell?


er, is it because they have?


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> er, is it because they have?


yep, squad command


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

i like the new feel of the game a lot more than the original version. i like the squad based look of it and the fact that you don't have to use a chainsword and bolt pistol. yeah its ultramarines, but i can let that slide. lol.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i hadnt relised they had brought one out for Ds

but anyway, i will defiinitly buy this game just cause it has orks in it, and the fact that its on Xbox 360 makes it a shit load better.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

The Action RPG bit is from the stuff the site dictates to us since we can only see this pre-rendered non-in-game bit so far. It'll probably turn into Kingdom Hearts or Dynasty Warriors.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

xiawujing said:


> The Action RPG bit is from the stuff the site dictates to us since we can only see this pre-rendered non-in-game bit so far. It'll probably turn into Kingdom Hearts or Dynasty Warriors.


bit of an over-reaction there, 
just because it has rpg themes doesn't make it kingdom hearts or dynasty warriors, 
there are numerous other possible ways for this to go.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not sure why its an over reaction to say that. I love both KH and DW. I'm not complaining. If it has the RPG element, it means that its not so much like the new Xmen Origins: Wolverine game with the slicing and dicing, but more the KH or DW style of real time RPG combat. Doing HP damage in terms of points, instead of just wanton destruction.

Now that I'm thinking about this though, I kinda want it to turn out like the new XMO:W game.... hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i just cant wait to play this game, anything with wh40k is cool to own, heck, i play space hulk on my fone (awsome game)


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

When it zooms out nad you see the titan firing into the Orks you can see a nid Fex fighting the orks as well. So is it going to be the same story as DOW2 ?


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok does anybody know that this shooter has been revealed as a action RPG. And I don't think it will have the same story as DOW2. most people I have met on other forums have had enough of blood ravens.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

All thats really been revealed of the story so far is that its a group of marines stopping an ork invasion of a forgeworld. The developers have remained tight lipped about just about everything else, though they have said that there are going to be other races present, but theres no indication as to which one. (Personally I'm hoping we see a group of chaos marines behind the ork invasion like they did in the original dawn of war, because you can totally see that happening.)

So yes, its like dawn of war 2 in that your playing marines defending against ork invaders, and possibly other races, but theres also a lot we haven't seen. Everything we have seen and know to this point is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

thats about the 3rd time i've seen that trailer and the first time I noticed the carnifex :blush:


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Its an action RPG and heres the info.

http://www.actiontrip.com/rei/comments_news.phtml?id=052809_7


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks good and all, but please... for the love of all that is holy...

*DONT FORCE ME TO BE AN ULTRA-SMURF!*


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

agreed , tho im hoping theres no eldar , personally im sick and tired of the freaking space with , elf bitch whatever their called 
dark eldar atleast as we dont see them to often
and chaos should defo be behind the ork invasion 

chaoz


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

At 0:36, it looks like they used Randy Couture as the model. the marine looks just like him!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

can't wait for this badass to come out, hope you can change chapters though


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think they will have a chapter change. They seem to want this game to be Ultramarine. Afterall we did get Blood Ravens for DOW. Anyway, mighty blue dudes aside the video looks fantastic. I'll be looknig forward to it.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

I read somewhere that there will be multiplayer with an army painter. So we don't have to play as the smurfs outside of the campaign. I'll be excited if they include chaos in the game.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> thats about the 3rd time i've seen that trailer and the first time I noticed the carnifex :blush:



seen the trailor more than three times, and since someone pointed out the fex in the background, I noticed it for the first time too. if they only picture the trailors around Space Marines and Orks like they're going to be the only races, then why have a lone fex in the background? I saw the post about there possibly being multiple races, but why add in a lone fex? wtf happened to the rest of the swarm? overrun be orks? i dont think so. hoping to see them post a few more videos with different clips that might explain the lone fex in the background.

still looks like a fun game though. gonna buy it when it comes out


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

it looks to be a fun squad based combat game that should be a BLAST over Xbox Live. i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kitsunex said:


> it looks to be a fun squad based combat game that should be a BLAST over Xbox Live. i'm looking forward to it.



hoping they would give it online. and i'm hoping that I get Xbox Live by the time this comes out.


----------

